# Automator, page web et javascript comment les lier ?



## jala (31 Juillet 2019)

Je bute sur un problème car malgré de nombreuses recherches je ne parviens pas à trouver un exemple:
Je souhaite créer un processus qui me met en forme les informations de mes comptes bancaires pour import dans iCompta (la SG a modifié dernièrement ses affichages et il est plus compliqué de recopier les pages web par simple copier, ce que je faisais avec des workflows Alfred, les relevés périodiques ne suffisent pas et le format pdf est inadapté).
J'ai écrit un javascript qui fonctionne avec Coderunner à condition de lui donner la page html en entrée. Malheureusement CodeRunner ne génère pas de processus.
Le problème que j'ai sous Automator est de passer la page html voulue sous forme de code html en input au javascript...
Aucune action ne permet directement de passer la page html sous forme de code (on récupère par Applescript une webarchive...qu'il est ensuite possible de découper "
	
	



```
textutil -convert html -nostore -output /users/jala/Desktop/Files/output.html "$1"
```
 mais c'est bien lourd), le passage sous forme de texte ne convient pas car la SG met dans la même page les écritures passées, les cartes et leurs écritures rattachées à ce même compte ensemble et on n'y reconnaît ses petits uniquement avec les id de balises particulières...Et Applescript n'est donc pas une solution, ce d'autant plus que je souhaite utiliser le même script pour un Raccourci iOs (mais Raccourci permet facilement d'exécuter un code javascript sur une page web donnée en argument d'entrée)

Donc la question est simple que dois je mettre comme actions, arguments pour que le script fonctionne ? 
document=input[0] ne récupère que l'adresse du fichier

Merci d'avance


----------

